# Training in Cebu...



## Kababayan (Apr 9, 2019)

I will be spending some time in Cebu and am looking forward to training with a variety of dojos out there.  Has anyone here trained in Cebu and have suggestions as to who to train with? I know that the Doce Pares headquarters is out there and I plan to train with their group.  It doesn't have to be a commercial school, as I am always interested in training with a person who teaches their family art out of their house. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Anarax (Apr 13, 2019)

There are many family systems in Cebu, some are more welcoming than others. Trying contacting some of the schools before going.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2019)

GM Nick Elizar of the Nicklestick Balintawak is in Cebu. 
You can find multiple websites and facebook pages, for contact. 
I would recommend checking him out.


----------

